# Got my keys!



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally picked up my S1 earlier and I am over the moon with it. To coin a well know phrase " it really is a pocket rocket". It was hammering down with rain when I drove her away and I must say the grip and traction is unbelievable and the car really punches you in the back when you pull away especially on very wet surfaces. Weather permitting tomorrow I plan to give it the full wash and decontamination before applying the wax treatment, anyway enough of me typing, here is one picture. The rest will be when I do a write up of my wash process.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats, needs better pictures though.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Congrats, needs better pictures though.


It's just a teaser picture Shaun, I purposely posted this one, the proper pictures will be after I washed and applied the wax. To me the car is dirty and very sticky in places where they removed the wraps.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool - congratulations Dude


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Fantastic SB.

Good health to enjoy...:car:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations mate. Enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks gorgeous mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Looking foreword to more pics

Is that sepang blue per chance?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Quattro ftw


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looks gorgeous mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Looking foreword to more pics
> 
> Is that sepang blue per chance?


It is Sepang Blue Bristle Hound, the best colour for it in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats mate, not jealous at all...not one bit


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking forward to your post with more pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Congrats mate, not jealous at all...not one bit


On the way home from the dealer ship I stopped at my local BP and I kid you not, when at the pumps I got some nice positive comments from a couple of people which is not common place these days, one comment was I have not seen this kind of car before, it looks unique and different from the regular hot hatches. I kind of felt embarrassed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Looking forward to your post with more pics. Enjoy!


Thank you my man :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Love it mate, take care of those alloys, there's not much rubber there, the kerbs will love 'em!!

Our Meg 250 had the upgraded 19'' wheels on, hit a kerb in the 1st week even with being careful!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Love it mate, take care of those alloys, there's not much rubber there, the kerbs will love 'em!!
> 
> Our Meg 250 had the upgraded 19'' wheels on, hit a kerb in the 1st week even with being careful!!


Cheers for the heads up on kerbed alloys nbray, I park so well away from the kerb that you will need a draw bridge to get from car to kerb. I can imagine those Matt black alloys could cost a small fortune to re - ferb.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad to hear your long wait is finally over and the big day arrived! :thumb:

Look forward to proper photos  and your detail write-up. 

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Car of the day?
New spangly edition.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Car of the day?
> New spangly edition.


Don't tempt me  I have already featured the S1 as my car of the day some time ago.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Glad to hear your long wait is finally over and the big day arrived! :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to proper photos  and your detail write-up.
> 
> ...


Saturday looks like a dry day, the first proper dry day for more than a week, I guess most of us will be outside washing and detailing our pride and joy.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice!

Did you fall over with excitement when you took the photo!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you fall over with excitement when you took the photo!


Let's just say I felt like a six year old on Xmas morning.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Let's just say I felt like a six year old on Xmas morning.


Did the saleman bother with the hand over and showing you how the indicators work?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> Did the saleman bother with the hand over and showing you how the indicators work?


 Doh, I was a bit stuck with the controls.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Doh, I was a bit stuck with the controls.


Thats a no then.

I hope they offered you a cup of the expensive coffee ? :lol:

Or normally they send the host to get it for them.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new car. Hope you enjoy it mate


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

WOW! Love this in Sepang! So the best (and fastest) colour!

Just fabulous!

I do expect some serious photo-idge after the weekend though SoulBoy68!
One is never ever enough!

Enjoy!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If the S1 uses the latest 2.0TSi engine that's in the Golf MK7 GTi, remember APR do a flash remap for pennies that develops a TUV approved 320bhp! They do a stage 2 map with 344bhp but that means a new exhaust and intake so not worth the extra 20 odd bhp increase.

In a 4WD car that size, that will be epic, it would be wrong not to.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good stuff. Enjoy. 

Certainly was a long wait. Not seen one on the road yet, just the one at the dealer.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah the excitement and smell of a new car... you can't beat it.
Looks nice but we need to see more !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations buddy, a stunning little car! I see a yellow one every day in a local car park and it always catches my eye. I love the styling enhancements, especially the 4 exhaust tips!

Stunning colour too, looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> If the S1 uses the latest 2.0TSi engine that's in the Golf MK7 GTi, remember APR do a flash remap for pennies that develops a TUV approved 320bhp! They do a stage 2 map with 344bhp but that means a new exhaust and intake so not worth the extra 20 odd bhp increase.
> 
> In a 4WD car that size, that will be epic, it would be wrong not to.


I will consider a remap at some point, my faithful mechanic has already pointed me in the right direction. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

stuartr said:


> Ah the excitement and smell of a new car... you can't beat it.
> Looks nice but we need to see more !


And more you will see Stuartr, if you are around this forum in the next few days.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Someone else with your good taste SB :thumb:

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/index.php?threads/order-an-s1.218330/#post-2235385


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very Nice, Enjoy!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Saturday looks like a dry day, the first proper dry day for more than a week, I guess most of us will be outside washing and detailing our pride and joy.


So where are the photos! 

We are waiting! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Come on we need some pictures.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> So where are the photos!
> 
> We are waiting! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I am a little peed off as I was trying to upload some pictures last night from my iPad and it keeps replacing one picture with another. Don't know why  maybe someone can help? Other wise I will have to down load on to computer, I hope to post my write up today.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Lovely motor Soul Boy :thumb:

Nice to finally see one of the smaller cars getting some respect by the Dealers with build quality, etc.


----------

